# Kimber 1911



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Today makes the 3rd trip to the range with my new Kimber Crimson Carry II. Man, I love this gun. I've got about 200 rounds through it with one clean and lube after 150. Not even broke in yet and this thing is sweet, I just wish I was as accurate as it is.

3-8rd mags @ 10 yds









On a side note, the Crimson Trace grips quit working. Being brand new I didn't think the batteries would be dead already but I swapped them out for new just to be sure, and still nothing...stange. Called Crimson Trace and I must say their customer service is top notch. Took down my name and address and shipped me a new set of grips this afternoon with a return to send back the old ones :smt023


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Was your range session inside or out? I got rid of my Crimson Trace grips because I do most of my shooting outside and the dot was worthless outside. I also recommend plugging or covering the laser opening when you are not using the dot. Mine got dirty pretty easily and the dot wasn't a fine little dot for long. The laser's lenz was pretty hard to clean really well and my dot was never as fine as the first few times I used it. Keep posting, I want to see if you run into any of this or if it was just me.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

BTW, even though I'm not a fan of laser grips, I'm the proud owner of two Kimbers and absolutely love them. How something can fit together with such tight tolerances, yet have the slide ride so smoothly on the rails that you would never think the sound was metal rubbing against metal is beyond me. I also like the big holes and relatively light recoil. 

Now you've made me have to take my TLE II to the range tomorrow and put 100 rounds through it. THERE, ARE YOU HAPPY NOW !!!!


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Was your range session inside or out? I got rid of my Crimson Trace grips because I do most of my shooting outside and the dot was worthless outside. I also recommend plugging or covering the laser opening when you are not using the dot. Mine got dirty pretty easily and the dot wasn't a fine little dot for long. The laser's lenz was pretty hard to clean really well and my dot was never as fine as the first few times I used it. Keep posting, I want to see if you run into any of this or if it was just me.


Range is inside...but the laser wasn't used, not working. Thanks for the tip in the laser lens, I can see how it would be hard to clean. I'm still undecided on he laser grips. Kinda fun to play around with but I seem just as accurate without the laser on. But, I can see them being very useful in a real world point and shoot situation.

I've been using Blazer Brass 230fmj, getting it at Wallyworld for $14.97 per box but they were out when I went by the other day and I bought a 100 rd box of Winchester target 230fjm and man was this stuff dirty. Won't be buying anymore of it. I guess this weekend I'll hit up all the Walmarts and find some more Blazer Brass. Is it just me or is .45 ammo getting hard to find?


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase, my Kimber is my baby. I love the gun more than anything other gun I have ever shot.


----------

